# EVGA Precision - error - "Failed to initialize NVAPI wrapper"



## Jamin43

*Problem Solved - EVGA Precision - error - "Failed to initialize NVAPI wrapper"*

I downloaded EVGA Precision for my Graphics card and after D/L and installing - When I try and start the application I keep getting this error box message - 

"Failed to initialize NVAPI wrapper"

Nothing opens or loads after that. 

Anybody else have this problem - were  you able to get Precision to work?

Thanks

Edit : Problem Solved.  I removed Precision from my PC - and updated the Driver via EVGA website.  Reinstalled Precision - and it's working fine now.


----------



## Twist86

Good to see the problem got solved


----------



## Jamin43

Twist86 said:


> Good to see the problem got solved



Card is runnin much cooler when I turn off " auto " and crank the fan for gaming.  :good:


----------

